# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  Heat lamps for bathrooms

## suzerz

Hi all, 
Anyone have suggestions for brand(s)/model(s) of heat lamps? Went to look at Bunnings and they all seem pretty similar - fella there said most have to be replaced within 5 years anyone so no point going all out, but I wonder...  
Thanks 
Suzer

----------


## GeoffW1

> Hi all, 
> Anyone have suggestions for brand(s)/model(s) of heat lamps? Went to look at Bunnings and they all seem pretty similar - fella there said most have to be replaced within 5 years anyone so no point going all out, but I wonder...  
> Thanks 
> Suzer

  Hi, 
IMHO the IXL brand is overpriced. The other ones you can choose from based on looks. We bought a Hella from Bunnings on special last week. 
I believe the advice you got there refers to the fan becoming rattley in a few years. That is what has happened with a Bathroom Buddy brand light we already have. It is not cost effective to try to repair that, so perhaps you could enquire as to which one has a good quality fan motor eg with ball bearings in it. 
Cheers

----------


## suzerz

Thanks - actually it wasn't the fan but the actual heat lamps he said burnt out the unit...sounded odd to me.

----------


## mattski2008

Hi,   
     On the issue of burning out there have been recalls on some of these units. The problem being that the lampholders have been catching on fire. Lately the brands Airflow, Mistral , Vogue Design amd Plugz have all been recalled due to this. About five years ago we had to go around to everyone who had bought a certain brand and had to wire the switch up so that the heat lamps could not be turned on unless the fan was on as well.
 If I were  to install one of these units i would be looking for one that had ceramic lampholders.

----------


## Smurf

> Hi, 
> On the issue of burning out there have been recalls on some of these units. The problem being that the lampholders have been catching on fire. Lately the brands Airflow, Mistral , Vogue Design amd Plugz have all been recalled due to this. About five years ago we had to go around to everyone who had bought a certain brand and had to wire the switch up so that the heat lamps could not be turned on unless the fan was on as well.
> If I were to install one of these units i would be looking for one that had ceramic lampholders.

  Certainly avoid anything with plastic lamp holders - strongly agreed there. OK if plastic for the normal light bulb, but not for the heat lamps. 
As for the modification / recall of those units, if I'd had one of those then I'd have demanded either a full refund or replacement with a unit capable of running with the fan off, since that's what it was sold as being able to do. The manufacturer got out of that one very cheaply IMO - should have been forced to refund or replace (with a competitor's product if necessary). Last thing I want after I get out of the shower on a cold day is to not be able to turn the fan off... 
As for things breaking, replacement heat lamps are available for around $15 each at hardware stores. The lamps have a life of nominally 5000 hours for most brands. For the IXL units replacement fans are obtainable, but strictly speaking you'll need an electrician to fit it.

----------


## Boeing777

I'd probably avoid HPM ones next time I go, I got a couple of the 4 in 1 units and after about 2 years they're both very noisy (bearings I think?) and starting to discolour a bit. Like everything, you get what you pay for, and these were about half the price of the IXL's.

----------


## Vernonv

> We bought a Hella from Bunnings on special last week.

  Geoff, I think you'll find the brand is actually Heller and not Hella (of the automotive lighting fame). 
I have always found the IXL ones perform well and seem to last the distance - I don't recall replacing any of the ones I've owned and some are more than 9 years old. We use a Heller brand extraction fan in the laundry (for when the drier is running) and it seems to be going OK so far, but it's only been in a year.

----------


## suzerz

Thanks heaps all :2thumbsup:

----------


## Fu Manchu

These things seem pretty risky to have used in homes. We have them but never use the lamps and the fan isn't that flash. We will be removing them and filling the hole, then installing new lights and an inline exhaust fan.

----------


## Smurf

> These things seem pretty risky to have used in homes.

  There is some risk as with anything, but I would argue that the risk of fire associated with a quality heat lamp unit is absolutely less than that associated with halogen downlights.  
The heat source in a heat lamp unit is surrounded by a metal enclosure and well clear of anything flammable. The heat source in a halogen lamp is just mm away from whatever happens to come in contact with the back of the lamp - and in a roof space it's very hard to guarantee nothing will come in contact with it. 
Heat lamps project most of their heat forward into the room below. Halogen lamps are purposefully designed to project most of their heat through the rear and into the roof space. Think about that...

----------


## Bloss

The IXL Tastic is the go - been around since 1977 (yep 1977!). Rare to have any issues with them. Older models need a draft-stopper on them (new ones have them designed in). 
Interesting company IXL - see: http://www.ixl.com.au/pdf/IXL_150Years.pdf if you like to read about innovation and business capacity that seems lost to Australia now.  :Frown:

----------


## GeoffW1

Edit: Deleted by author

----------


## brisrab

I bought one branded as Mezzo from Aldi. Lights are fine but the fan is pitifully small when compared to the Tastic which was there previously. It takes ages to clear the bathroom Mirror, and smells linger for longer. IXL Tastic next time for me!.

----------


## GraemeCook

> The IXL Tastic is the go - been around since 1977 (yep 1977!). Rare to have any issues with them.

  
Agreed.   My IXL Tastic is now fifteen years old - the light globe has been replaced several times - still on the original heat globes and the fan works fine, albeit a little noisy. 
In a bathroom you want heat quickly, finish your shower, then switch the heater off.  I strongly urge that you go to the four lamp version (not two lamps) and the one with the 375 watt heat globes (not 250 watt).   For the very limited actual use its not worth penny pinching and its an illusion to think you will save power.  You will just switch it on earlier or have less comfort. 
Cheers 
Graeme

----------


## Smurf

> The IXL Tastic is the go - been around since 1977 (yep 1977!). Rare to have any issues with them. Older models need a draft-stopper on them (new ones have them designed in).

  Is there a draft stopper that easily fits to the older Tastic? I've looked around but never found one that looks like the right size.

----------

